# Billing a New Patient OV E & M along with a OV Consult Code



## MATHEODO (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a provider that has billed an OV New patient CPT for the same date of service as a OV Consult Code.  I do not believe this is correct coding.  If the visit started out as a consult but the physician decided to take the patient on as a new patient I do not see where they should be able to bill the consult.  Someone else says they could bill an established and a consult but I do not see that as valid either.  Can anyone point me in the right direction.


----------



## bonzaibex (Sep 19, 2011)

My guess...and this is an off-the-top-of-my-head guess only...is your provider needs to pick either a consult or a problem E&M for that particular DOS.  You can't bill a problem E&M AND a hospital E&M on the same day.  I would think the same rule would apply to your situation.

Becky, CPC


----------



## kbarron (Sep 19, 2011)

Also keep in mind, some payors do not pay for consults.


----------

